# Official Secret Santa Picture Thread



## Mr Ed

This is the place to post those pictures folks.

NB - the existence of this thread does not legitimise opening early, I'm just trying to be efficient!

Thanks for taking part everyone.

Ed


----------



## Karl

EdSutton":1utat35s said:


> NB - the existence of this thread does not legitimise opening early, I'm just trying to be efficient!
> Ed



8-[


----------



## Mr Ed

Do you have something to confess Karl?


----------



## woodbloke

Karl":2ja9ur8w said:


> EdSutton":2ja9ur8w said:
> 
> 
> 
> NB - the existence of this thread does not legitimise opening early, I'm just trying to be efficient!
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-[
Click to expand...

If you've opened it early Karl, you'll find all your Phillyplanes infested with worm holes on Christmas Day :lol: - Rob


----------



## Karl

We always open one present on Xmas eve - normally in the evening, but this time in the morning (as the kids were going mental).

As I knew that I only had one woodie present I decided to open that












A couple of beautifully made gifts from Rob - nice one Rob! 

Each is engraved with his initials and date






How do I polish that out and engrave my own details ????? :lol: 

Cheers

Karl

(off to put his PP's in a nice warm place away from the worms.....)


----------



## jlawrence

I've actually had two pressies arrive from unknown senders.
1) a flush cutting saw - already used this. How I got along without one I'll never know. Thankyou whoever sent that.
2) Ed Joyce's Encyclopaedia of furniture making - again thankyou whoever sent that (could have been a family member but no one is admitting to it).


----------



## wizer

Nice Karl, well done Rob




jlawrence":1cyywagr said:


> I've actually had two pressies arrive from unknown senders.
> 1) a flush cutting saw - already used this. How I got along without one I'll never know. Thankyou whoever sent that.
> 2) Ed Joyce's Encyclopaedia of furniture making - again thankyou whoever sent that (could have been a family member but no one is admitting to it).



No Pics, Didn't happen


----------



## kasandrich

Very nice.


----------



## jlawrence

Pics will be forthcoming - tomorrow, when I get them back from swmbo


----------



## pedder

Here are my presents:






Two wooden Clamps wich are happily welcome to replace some old Klemsia and a bottle of camlia wich I allways wanted to test because it does not interferre with brass like my balistol (gun oil.)






I thank you very much my secret santa whoever you are!

And thank you very much Ed for organizing this fun!

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Aled Dafis

A big thank you to Philly for my marking gauge and birdcace awl, both beatuifully made from African Blackwood. An awl has been on my list of things to make for quite some time, I'm most chuffed. Philly, you're a star!

I'll post some pics when things calm down a bit here. 

Now where did I put my mulled wine? :wink: ccasion5: 

Merry Christmas :ho2 :deer :ho2 

Aled


----------



## Karl

Nice one Aled.

Trim - has SWMBO been ordering PP goodies for you ?????

Merry Xmas all.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Mr Ed

I opened mine;






A lovely set of small carving chisels from Blister. It fills a gap (and lets be honest theres not many!) in my tool collection for carving tools, so I'm delighted.

Thanks Allen

All the best, Ed


----------



## wizer

Morning guys. I got a lovely Japanese saw from Woody. Thanks very much Woody, I've never used one before so I'm looking forward to paying with it.






I also hauled an AI Dovetail Chisel (9mm), an aircap respirator and a tack cloth  More to come later, I'm told.


----------



## John Smith

My wife opened mine this morning for me as I am working on a ship offshore form the Congo untill mid Jan!
Thanks to who ever sent the Veritas dovetail saw I will look forward to trying it out when I get home. Merry Christmas to everyone.

John


----------



## woodyone

Opened my Pressie this morning from Aled to find a beautiful marking knife and marking gauge :shock: . i was amazed when i opened them up. Thank you very much Aled. Have a very merry christmas, i will post some pictures later when i have a chance.   

Thanks again
Woody.


----------



## Racers

Hi,

I opened mine to find loads of usefull stuff From Lee Valley thanks who ever you are.






Pete


----------



## wizer

Nice haul Pete. 

Come on the rest of you. Quit being festive and sociable and get on the web and post your pictures.


----------



## Mr Ed

wizer":3jsmwlsz said:


> Come on the rest of you. Quit being festive and sociable and get on the new and post your pictures.



Just what I was thinking...


----------



## woodbloke

wizer":ow8gyfj8 said:


> Nice haul Pete.
> 
> Come on the rest of you. Quit being festive and sociable and get on the web and post your pictures.


...not allowed, been banned for the day   ...but I have got some great stuff to share later :wink: - Rob


----------



## woodyone

Here are the promised pictures of my secret Santa pressie   







This is with the packaging it came in.






And a picture of the presents.

I am still amazed by these present, both of these tools will fit nicely into my growing toolbox.

Thank you very much Aled  

Woody. :ho2 :ho2 :deer


----------



## Mr Ed

Excellent work as ever Aled

Ed


----------



## laird

Mine cup runneth over. Still cooking so pics to follow, but opened to see a beautifully finished bowl, complete with earth magnet in base - and - a turned screwdriver set - and - some dobbing sticks with magnificently finished bases. Truely something to aspire to.
Many thanks Mr.B. Above and beyond expectations. I'll post piccies post feast.


----------



## DeepBlue

Here's my stash:






A big thank you to my secret santa - I opened the box to find try square and bevel checker, then I dug a little deeper to find the marking knife, then I was gobsmacked to find a dovetail marker too  Thanks muchly and merry christmas


----------



## Jamesc

Heres my pressy, 

A lovely gauge in oak. 






Thank you Jeremy, it's fantastic


----------



## wizer

Well I know this is just supposed to be for secret santa, but I feel like showing off. 

This is my haul so far...






Really happy with the book, looking forward to reading it. Some things didn't turn up in time. I'm told my 'main' present is an Aircap and still got the parents to see over the coming days.

Lunch went without a hiccup and I'm now straightening up my back in preparation for trivial pursuit. :lol: :ho2


----------



## Alf

To say I was gob-smacked to unwrap this gorgeous fine-nosed hand screw/Jorgensen-a-like-ish is probably an understatement. It's 6 1/4" long-jawed piece of art. Thank you very much indeed to my Secret Santa (I'm hopeless at working out who it is, so if you could put me out of my misery...) Can't tell you how pleased I am.


----------



## Anonymous

Opened my present first this morning. Was too excited to wait. Cheers to Jed for this bundle. Made me a very happy chappy.  






Dave


----------



## TheTiddles

I received a copy of "John Sainsbury's Woodworking Shop" which is a thoroughly good read, my mother-in-law usually gives me a book at Chistmas as she says it keeps me quiet...

I don't know who it came from but thank you!

Aidan


----------



## JeremyM

A big thank you for the veritas marking gauge from my secret santa who choose to remain anonymous. I've not had a play yet but the microadjust looks very useful for scribing an exact dimension.

What a fantastic day.

Jeremy


----------



## woodbloke

Tony (Escudo) sent me this Penguin chocolate bar, for which I'm extremely grateful as it'll come in very handy next time I'm in the 'shop with a brew... 







...and this rather nice marking gauge to go with it. Appreciated :wink: ...many thanks Tony. Catch up with you at the next event...are you buying or me? :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Aled Dafis

woodbloke":3kzhynzl said:


> Tony (Escudo) sent me this Penguin chocolate bar, for which I'm extremely grateful as it'll come in very handy next time I'm in the 'shop with a brew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this rather nice marking gauge to go with it. Appreciated :wink: ...many thanks Tony. Catch up with you at the next event...are you buying or me? :lol: :lol: - Rob



Very nice Rob/Tony, I like it a lot.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Aled Dafis

wizer":adk9cu5u said:


> Well I know this is just supposed to be for secret santa, but I feel like showing off.
> 
> This is my haul so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy with the book, looking forward to reading it. Some things didn't turn up in time. I'm told my 'main' present is an Aircap and still got the parents to see over the coming days.
> 
> Lunch went without a hiccup and I'm now straightening up my back in preparation for trivial pursuit. :lol: :ho2



Any chance of a quick review of the book when you get a chance, it's one I've been meaning to buy since it was announced, but I've not got around to it yet.

Alf - What a lovely little clamp, it almost looks like a fine piece of jewellery, very nice!!

Cheers

Aled


----------



## matthewwh

I'm still stumped as to who my Santa is, but I'm absolutely chuffed to bits with the English Walnut handled Wera diamond screwdriver they made for me! 

Thank you Santa, whoever you are.


----------



## big soft moose

pedder":1k2bdifz said:


>



i'm at the in laws and dont have a camera here - but i got pretty much the same as pedder (tho in different wood) (not the camilia oil  )

thank you very much secret santa


----------



## Chems




----------



## laird

As promised



Bowl.....



....with earth magnet in base.



Screwdriver set.



Dobbing sticks with show-off joints  

Many thanks Mr.B., well above the call and spirit. I shall enjoy using them all.


----------



## Waka

Chems":3lwrcx5s said:


> I think I may have won the Secret Santa sweep stakes this year, I got a master southerner as my SS from the return address on the package and its either Lord Nibbo himself or our Waka. I want to say Waka as its made from Rose Wood. I can't tell you how impressed I was when I found this. At first I thought it couldn't be hand made as it was to good then I read through the instruction book an saw it was a kit! Brilliant and thank you very much!
> 
> This is a Veritas Spokeshave I forgot to say! An the blade is soooo sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeremyM lets have some pictures!



Sorry Chems tis not I. Anyway too many festool boxes.

Will be posting my SS later.


----------



## Waka

Looks like my SS has been very kind to me this year, not one present but two.
The first present is a marking kit that will enable me to put name tags on my cabinet drawers, this will help to identify the contents. I've been looking for a makers name but can't find one, but I'm sure it's either LV or LN. Whatever it's a useful piece of kit and I think every workshop should have one. 

Click pic for larger image






The second present is this pair of gorgeous beautifully hand made clamps, I think the wood is spalted sycamore but I could be wrong. The thought and time that has gone into these presents, I think is immense.

Now my SS hasn't revealed himself but I'm sure it was someone at the bash because I remember talking about not knowing what's in the drawers yet. But my old addled brain can't remember, so please SS reveal yourself because I have a question or two.

Click pic for larger image


----------



## Mr Ed

Excellent.

Seem to be a lot of clamps going on this year.

Ed


----------



## wizer

Waka":1fxikcfz said:


> I remember talking about not knowing what's in the drawers yet.



I also remember that conversation but it wasn't me


----------



## Alf

Clamps are an excellent SS idea really, bearing in mind you can never have enough of them.  I just think it's really cool that the hand screw is having such a renaissance.

Some cracking workmanship and thoughtful gifts here, chaps. Except I've now got a craving for a Penguin and there's nothing like it in the house... #-o


----------



## studders

Alf":3h9lyh5s said:


> now got a craving for a Penguin and there's nothing like it in the house... #-o



Any Parrots in the house?

:wink:


----------



## Escudo

Merry Christmas forum friends,

Did anyone notice....... thats not just any old Penguin? - it has "added Calcium". Perfect for keeping Rob's teeth and bones in good order!  

I have received a fabulous gift from Ed. A lovely smoothing plane together with a very nice mallet.












I am not sure of the timber used to make the plane, could it be Goncalo Alves? The plane has a 1 1/2" hock blade and measures about 7 1/2" in length. Fits very nicely in the hand, with nice brass cap and knurled knob.

The mallet has a Cocobolo handle and a weighty brass head.

Both beautifully made, top craftsmanship by Ed. Maximum respect and thanks for such a lovely gift which must have taken quite some time to make. I am chuffed  

On the subject of nice gifts I have received this year here is a picture of that lovely marking knife that Rob kindly made earlier this year for my competition prize.






I was very pleased to be able to make Rob a present in return, although it is hard to keep up with all these top toolmakers here on the forum. 

The level of skill exhibited by members of the forum is very high and professional. 

Thanks again Ed for my Secret Santa gift, can't wait to try out the plane and for organising this great forum event.

Cheers all, Tony.


----------



## wizer

Wow Ed, you've surpassed yourself with this one. All your own metal work?

You lucky boy Tony!


----------



## Mr Ed

It is indeed Goncalo Alves - good observation Tony.
Tom - yes the metalwork is all me, except the blade.

Just indulge me for a moment with a couple of extra pics;











Glad you like it Tony.

All the best, Ed


----------



## Aled Dafis

What, no shavings?? Ha, I bet it doesn't even cut, or even worse, it probably creates loads of tearout. :wink: 

No, really, I like!! Nice work on the hammer also, very crisp.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed

Aled Dafis":vfg1023k said:


> What, no shavings?? Ha, I bet it doesn't even cut, or even worse, it probably creates loads of tearout.



I did leave some wafer thin shavings in the throat when I packaged it just to show Tony what it will do, so it does definitely work, but he obviously took those out for the photo. 50 degree bed angle and Mr. Hocks steel should cope with most day to day planing.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Aled Dafis

Just teasing Ed, it really looks lovely. 

Here's a pic of the Marking Knife and Birdcage Awl that Philly made me. 






I used the awl a few days ago on my toybox project (yes I was a naughty boy), and it was a revelation, why oh why didn't I make one of these years ago? Placing the hinge screws was a doddle, as opposed to the trial and error method I used to use. I could also see the benefit of the tapered square blade, it seemed to cut the holes,as opposed to just pushing the fibres apart. 

The marking knife is also great, Philly even went to the trouble of planing a flat on the handle to stop it rolling off the bench, so simple, but so useful. 

Thanks again Philly for such wonderful tools. Thanks also to Ed for arranging the SS again this year, you've done a great job. 

Cheers 

Aled


----------



## TrimTheKing

Karl":cn90i6p9 said:


> Trim - has SWMBO been ordering PP goodies for you ?????
> 
> Merry Xmas all.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


Nope, it was a wind up from my SS  But what was inside was more than worth the embarrassment of shouting about it on here 

Will post a pic tomorrow, off to bed now...


----------



## pedder

EdSutton":kdvap85x said:


>



Wow, Escudo's got the jackpot! What a beautiful plan and hammer.


----------



## wizer

TrimTheKing":2yhcmbeq said:


> Karl":2yhcmbeq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karl
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it was a wind up from my SS
Click to expand...


:lol: :duno:


----------



## Philly

Right - finally got a chance to have a quick go with my SS pressie! It's a wonderful dovetail saw with a Wenge handle, brass back and a cute little mother-of-pearl inlay. Cuts like a dream, looks and feels fantastic - thank you Pedder for such a splendid tool!  









My photo's don't really do this saw justice - thanks again!
Philly


----------



## jlawrence

Philly, I think that looks gorgeous.


----------



## MikeG.

That's it!

Confirmed........







Without hesitation.........






No Secret Santa for me.........ever! The standards are just a bit too high. There is some beautiful work on here, chaps. You should all be very proud of yourselves.

Mike


----------



## gidon

Blimey Mike - I agree! 
I missed SS this year unfortunately but the gifts are jaw-droppingly-good!!
Tony - I'm making very good use of the fantastic toolbox you made me last year.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## wizer

wow! That's lovely Pedder. Nice one Phil, lucky beggar.


----------



## Alf

studders":354f3g8l said:


> Alf":354f3g8l said:
> 
> 
> 
> now got a craving for a Penguin and there's nothing like it in the house... #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Parrots in the house?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Heh, fair point. Trouble is the little blighters fly off before you can get the chocolate on 'em. Which presumably explains the use of penguins... :wink:

Never seen so many tools just screaming to be picked up; you could easily do a tool pawn calendar with this lot if dribbling and drooling your way through the year is your idea of fun. :lol:


----------



## wizer

I'm glad my victim hasn't posted a pic, it'd look rather inadequate up against this lot


----------



## Harbo

Here's my SS from Waka - lovely pencil gauge in Maple/Cherry? with brass fittings






Another tool I can cross off my wants list - thanks Waka

Rod  

I am going to start on next years SS straight away - feel guilty not making anything!


----------



## frugal

My Secret Santa came clearly labelled not to be opened until the 25th, so it went under the tree with the parcel wrapping on it just in case. turns out that there was another set of wrapping inside it, and inside that there were two parcels. Inside one was a Veritas carpenters scribe, and in the other was a lovely hand made dovetail marker. The marker is brass and a gorgeous hardwood (rosewood maybe).







I took the picture on the day, but the relatives have only just left so this is the first time I have had access to a computer.


----------



## Mr Ed

Pedder - that looks like a beautiful saw - is it made from scratch or a kit?

Ed


----------



## woodbloke

The standard of work produced is outstanding this year...well done to all and thanks to Ed for the organization. 
Chocolate parrots for me next year :lol:...might even get MikeG to participate 8-[ ...I very much doubt it though 'cos that _might_ entail the first dainty step onto the 'Slope' - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed

woodbloke":29b5wdcm said:


> The standard of work produced is outstanding this year...well done to all and thanks to Ed for the organization.



I agree the standard and overall number of participants has been excellent this year.

I am retiring as organiser now, so if someone wants to step forward to take it on for next year then please shout up.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## JeremyM

Sorry to have not posted photos of my gift earlier I'm a novice re posting photos so here goes.








I've had a quick play and I'm impresseed how easy it is to set, the inclusion of the scale and by its nice crisp marking.   
Jeremy


----------



## Waka

EdSutton":ykxwfruq said:


> woodbloke":ykxwfruq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard of work produced is outstanding this year...well done to all and thanks to Ed for the organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the standard and overall number of participants has been excellent this year.
> 
> I am retiring as organiser now, so if someone wants to step forward to take it on for next year then please shout up.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
Click to expand...


Ed, I'd be happy to step in and carry on the good work that you have started.


----------



## Mr Ed

Waka":2x3cwrdm said:


> EdSutton":2x3cwrdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbloke":2x3cwrdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard of work produced is outstanding this year...well done to all and thanks to Ed for the organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the standard and overall number of participants has been excellent this year.
> 
> I am retiring as organiser now, so if someone wants to step forward to take it on for next year then please shout up.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, I'd be happy to step in and carry on the good work that you have started.
Click to expand...


Fine with me Waka. I seem to recall a couple of other people expressing an interest in taking over at the end of last years proceedings. Not quite sure how we agree who it will be, wether we go first come first served (in which case its Waka) or if people want some other mechanism to decide.

I'll leave you to agree that amongst yourselves.

Ed


----------



## Karl

Ed - I volunteered to take over last year, but i've no objection to Waka doing it next year. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## pedder

EdSutton":1c2q4qw1 said:


> Pedder - that looks like a beautiful saw - is it made from scratch or a kit?
> 
> Ed



Hi Ed, 

Thank you for the feedback! I don't want to hijack this thread but you are the second person asking this so here is the answer: 

Together with Klaus K. (look at woodnet) I make these saws from raw material (my translator says scrap means junk). Now we pay somebody to cut slotes in the splines and to turn srews smaller. 






The first splines were cut by Klaus: 






We buy springsteel 






and file the saws and buy wood and make the handles. 

Most of the steps can be watched on my blog: http://pedder-altedamenauskiel.blogspot.com/search/label/Herstellung - making of

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Mr Ed

Very interesting Pedder. Just had a read through your blog and the explanation of the process is enlightening. I'm now contemplating having a go at it. How difficult is it to cut the spring steel?

Ed


----------



## Escudo

Hello fellas,

Here is an action shot of Ed's lovely plane, working very nicely on a scrap of Pearwood;






The flat top on the front of the plane is an excellent design feature providing a perfect place to perch the left hand.

It is true I did hit the jackpot with this lovely gift.  

Thanks again Ed.

Cheers, "Lucky Boy" - Tony.

PS :- Glad to hear that you have put my tool tote to good use Gidon.


----------



## pedder

EdSutton":pgohzybc said:


> How difficult is it to cut the spring steel?



No, it is not difficult - a tin snipe helps. A lot of file work has to be done to remove the bows from the snipes. :lol: 

But the difficult parts are the slots: The slot in the spine for the blade and the slots in the handle for spline and blade. 

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Mr Ed

Escudo":2t9g7uqs said:


> Here is an action shot of Ed's lovely plane, working very nicely on a scrap of Pearwood;



Great to see it in action Tony. See Aled it does work :lol: .

Ed


----------



## Tony Spear

woodbloke":g6jcn76m said:


> might even get MikeG to participate



But wot might happen if his SS present was a .......

























Lathe? :mrgreen:


----------



## Harbo

Wow pedder the saw is amazing - love the shape of the handle.

Rod


----------



## Karl

frugal":19vv483q said:


> Inside one was a Veritas carpenters scribe, and in the other was a lovely hand made dovetail marker. The marker is brass and a gorgeous hardwood (rosewood maybe).



Hi Frugal

The wood is Kingwood. Hope you like!

I forgot to put a note in with the gift; the dovetail marker ratio is 1:7 on both sides.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

EdSutton":20trfwyh said:


> Escudo":20trfwyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an action shot of Ed's lovely plane, working very nicely on a scrap of Pearwood;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see it in action Tony. See Aled it does work :lol: .
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


Ed, I assume you made one for yourself also? Any plans to make more?


----------



## TrimTheKing

So here's mine, a lovely turned lignum mallet. SS clue is in the pic...

Has a huge amount of heft to it! I've never felt lignum before so really wasn't prepared for the density. It has already had a couple of test hits, one on a bench chisel and the other on the missus bonce, she wasn't happy 

I on the other hand am extremely happy with my gift, thank you very much to my SS 










PS Just in case any of you still don't know who it's from....wizer.


----------



## wizer

I made myself one at the same time. 






It turned out smaller than Mark's, which will be nice for carving and light work. I intend to make another big one to complement it.

Glad you like it Mark. Sorry it wasn't a Philly Plane


----------



## Mr Ed

wizer":2gulioty said:


> Ed, I assume you made one for yourself also? Any plans to make more?



No I didn't make one for myself, I probably should have done because I doubt if I'll ever get round to going through all the steps again...maybe one day. I bought 3 Hock blades from the US about 2 years ago and never did anything with them. I sold one, gave one to Tony and have one left, so that will be my plane when I get round to it.

I really don't know how the guys out there making wooden planes 'commercially' do it. Looking at Phillys prices for example, and then knowing how long this took, I can't see how you make the maths work to turn any sort of a profit. I daresay he's a bit quicker than me, but even so!

Ed.

EDIT - nice mallets by the way, just seen the pics...


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":17yh7qq1 said:


> Glad you like it Mark. Sorry it wasn't a Philly Plane


Love it mate, and no worries, you can get me a PP for my birthday...


----------



## Karl

TrimTheKing":30akjovx said:


> It has already had a couple of test hits, one on a bench chisel and the other on the missus bonce, she wasn't happy



:shock: 

Actually, I think I did something similair with the lignum mallet I bought from Workshop Heaven.

They are suprisingly heavy - I use mine a lot for tapping the back of my PhillyPlanes to release the blade - there is so much heft in the mallet that they only need a very light tap.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Waka

EdSutton":130ipp41 said:


> Waka":130ipp41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":130ipp41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodbloke":130ipp41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard of work produced is outstanding this year...well done to all and thanks to Ed for the organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the standard and overall number of participants has been excellent this year.
> 
> I am retiring as organiser now, so if someone wants to step forward to take it on for next year then please shout up.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ed, I'd be happy to step in and carry on the good work that you have started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone else has previously offered to take over then I'm happy to stand aside.
> 
> Fine with me Waka. I seem to recall a couple of other people expressing an interest in taking over at the end of last years proceedings. Not quite sure how we agree who it will be, wether we go first come first served (in which case its Waka) or if people want some other mechanism to decide.
> 
> I'll leave you to agree that amongst yourselves.
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Ed

Waka - I was confused by that post, but after a second read I realise you must have typed your comment in the middle of the quote from me. It was Karl who volunteered last year, but he has said in this thread that he is happy for you to do it, so unless there is any dissent by tomorrow you can consider yourself appointed. Easiest job interview you ever had.

Cheers, Ed.


----------



## woodbloke

wizer":3scwqy01 said:


> I made myself one at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to make another big one to complement it.
> 
> Glad you like it Mark. Sorry it wasn't a Philly Plane



Tom - I had a large lignum maul once with the same sort of thoughts. If you have muscles like Popeye, live entirely on a diet of spinach and intend to cleave new stone 24/7 for a cathedral somewhere...crack on :wink: Otherwise don't bother - Rob...one who knows :wink:


----------



## MikeG.

Tony Spear":96c5pern said:


> woodbloke":96c5pern said:
> 
> 
> 
> might even get MikeG to participate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wot might happen if his SS present was a .......
> Lathe? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Another good reason not to join in!

Mike


----------



## wizer

We'll have to just call you Mike Scrooge then!

Rob: You may be right about the weight. Tho I didn't think Mark's was excessively heavy. But I think there'd be a benefit of having two sizes for different work. I think I'd appreciate a big one if chopping mortices (as if I'd ever do it by hand :roll: :wink: )


----------



## woodbloke

You'll find that a mallet the same size as you made for Mark will have more than enough heft to chop mortises...I have one on my bench that size which I use for all applications and it's more than enough. Big ain't better when it comes to lignum mauls - Rob


----------



## wizer

Mark, I'm probably going to buy some more lignum bowls, so if you want a smaller one, let me know and I'll turn one up for you. The balls normally come in pairs when you find them on the bay.


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":23hk8zkl said:


> Mark, I'm probably going to buy some more lignum bowls, so if you want a smaller one, let me know and I'll turn one up for you. The balls normally come in pairs when you find them on the bay.


Absolutely, I won't knock back an offer like that, cheers 

A complementary pair will look great in my tool 'cabinet' 

I am off to a local boot fair on Sunday which I've only just found out about so will keep an eye out and if I see any will pick them up for you.

BTW, what is the handle, is it ash?


----------



## wizer

yep ash.


----------



## Harbo

They are all tiddlers compared to this one:






Did not want to waste any wood  

Rod


----------



## wizer

I noticed on SM's new DVD that he's got a big one  :lol:


----------



## Mr Ed

I knew they were 'specialist' publications, I had not realised that type :lol: 

Ed


----------



## TrimTheKing

Harbo":v6dksjal said:


> They are all tiddlers compared to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not want to waste any wood
> 
> Rod


Yebbut, bigger is all well and good, but do you know what to do with it?


----------



## Mr Ed

On the basis of no other contenders coming forwards, I would suggest the motion is carried and Waka is hereby appointed next years secret santa Coordinator. You just need to do a John Harvey Jones on the post office between now and then and we should be fine!

Ed


----------



## wizer

I suspect there are a lot of missing photos here. My suggestion is all those who do not post pictures are banned from taking part next year.... :lol:


----------



## Waka

EdSutton":2hbd3fnl said:


> On the basis of no other contenders coming forwards, I would suggest the motion is carried and Waka is hereby appointed next years secret santa Coordinator. You just need to do a John Harvey Jones on the post office between now and then and we should be fine!
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed, I will do my best to keep up the tradition as you've laid it out.


----------



## SVB

Many thanks to DustyDave for my SS.

A great mallet, some veritas dovetail gauges and a great jap. marking knife.

I am at the outlaws until post new year but will sort so photos when I get back home.

Thanks again

S


----------



## jlawrence

I've finally had chance to upload the photo so here goes:






Flush cutting saw came perfectly timed - I used it to cut the excessive length off the fingers. Having used it I really ain't sure how I managed to live without one. The quality of cut is amazing - if I get it just right I'm convinced I wouldn't actually need to sand or plane it. It actually gives a finish that looks just as if it's been planed.
As for the book, well it's going to be an invaluable reference. I have a pdf copy of it but to have it on paper which can be moved next to the work piece will be so so useful (my laptop which lives in the workshop isn't really suitable for displaying this sort of info).

Thanks very much to my SS.

Have had some good ideas for next year so I'm planning something now and it might actually get built in time .


PS. for those that worry about computers in the workshop, go get a Panasonic toughbook from ebay the things are pretty much indestructible and have no problem with a little dust.


----------



## rileytoolworks

jlawrence":25gao9dx said:


> Flush cutting saw came perfectly timed - I used it to cut the excessive length off the fingers.



Bloody hell, that sounds painful. :shock:  

I'll try and find the camera tomorrow to post pics of my gift.
Thank you very much Secret Santa, whomever you are. (I received a Japanese saw, in a 'Santa made' wooden box.) The saw will be put to good use, I can guarantee that.

Many thanks.
And thanks to Ed for organising this. Sorry to hear you're bowing out, but Waka will make a fine replacement.

Adam.


----------



## MikeG.

I think I should run it next year.









There would be some interesting rules! As it happens, I'll probably be too busy running the world........

Mike


----------



## DaveL

wizer":oxwqojpt said:


> I suspect there are a lot of missing photos here.


I would love to post a picture but that would require package to be received, I am told it has been posted, I will let you know when it arrives. :?


----------



## llangatwgnedd

DaveL":349k8jke said:


> wizer":349k8jke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect there are a lot of missing photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to post a picture but that would require package to be received, I am told it has been posted, I will let you know when it arrives. :?
Click to expand...

 
Anyway of telling us How many are still outstanding? 

Well done to Edsutton for his hard work in running the project, also thumbs up to Waka for picking up the reins.


----------



## neilc

DaveL":1o4zi6ts said:


> wizer":1o4zi6ts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect there are a lot of missing photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to post a picture but that would require package to be received, I am told it has been posted, I will let you know when it arrives. :?
Click to expand...

Same for me DaveL, I'm still eagerly awaiting my package.
Neil


----------



## Rknott2007

Will post pictures of my ss gift in the morning, very delighted


----------



## Ironballs

Lots of good gifts in there all, hate to single any out but that plane Ed is a cracker; also another great looking saw from Pedder (thanks again last year's secret santa).

Didn't join in this year as I really feel I should make something and my handtool making skills are fairly non-existent, will see if I can change that over the coming year.

Well done all, you're a credit to each other and the spirit we have here on UKW. Congrats also to Ed for arranging again, well done mate.

A glass raised to men in sheds ccasion5:


----------



## Alf

Ironballs":5pxbcu8t said:


> A glass raised to men in sheds ccasion5:


<cough> _People_ in sheds. [-X :wink:


----------



## Mr Ed

Thanks for the comments Damian.

There has been some excellent toolmaking shown this year. Whilst I never made it compulsory that the gift should be handmade, in truth I see this as the essence of the event. It would exclude a number of people if making the gift was compulsory so probably not a viable route to go, but thats something Waka can decide on when he sets up next years.

My frustration this year, as it was to a lesser extent last year, is that we end up with people not getting something on the day, which in my view takes the shine off. This is due to a combination of the vagaries of the post office and in some cases things simply not being sent in time. In one case it was down to me with an address cock up, so I'm not infallible.

I've been racking my brains to think of a way to solve this and not really come up with anything. One thought that did occur was that a Secret Santa bash could take place, where you turn up with the gift and the exchanges are done there and then for whoever turns up with something. This has geography problems in finding somewhere that everyone could get to so probably doesn't really work. Might be worth considering though, as it means if you turn up with something you're in, if you don't then you're out.

Just some thoughts, its with Waka to tweak things as he sees fit for next year.

Ed


----------



## wizer

Ed I think the current format is fine. I was just as happy to receive a bought present than a hand made one and last year I bought the present I gave. This year I was able to make it, but next year I may not. So I don't think we can lock it down to hand made presents. We could, perhaps let people choose what they want to receive (bought or made) but that doesn't seem in the spirit.

An event\bash sounds like a nice social idea, but the logistics would alienate many santas.

It is a shame that some people didn't receive theirs on time, but as long as they do receive them, then we've all taken part.


----------



## Trizza

I also am still waiting - there was some chaos here in Finland in mid-December with some sort of parcel post strike at the airport, with parcels not getting unloaded from the planes etc, so I wonder if that affected things.

Even so, I think the current format is excellent. The only thing I'd change is to set a price limit/guideline I reckon - although that gets hard to judge with hand made items.


----------



## wobblycogs

I got my secret santa gift yesterday. I tried to save it for new years day but I couldn't resist. Many thanks to my santa for a full dovetail making kit. As you can see I've already opened and played with everything (and stabbed myself getting one of the tip protectors off the dividers #-o - it was stuck)






All I need now is skill, patience and practice to cut perfect dovetails.

As for the format of the SS all I'd do is open it up so that we can give anything wood related. There aren't that many small hand tools to give as gifts and most of us probably have a fair colletction of them anyway. The current buying guidelines preculde books, wood / turning blanks, drill / router bits, abrasives, finishes etc etc which I think would make great gifts for this sort of thing because you can't have too many of them.

As for gifts arriving late, it would have been nice to have been able to open mine on the big day but there was an honest mistake that prevented that happening so I can't complain. A present swapping bash would be nice but I think it would be hard for a lot of people to attend the run up to Christmas is already a busy time for most.

Anyway, twas great fun this year, can't wait for next years.


----------



## jlawrence

Glad it got to you eventually.
Let us know how well that dovetail saw works - I've never used a Japanese DS so would be interested in how you get on with it.

I must admit, I wasn't really aware of limitations in pressies as such. But being the 'hand tools' section I wanted it to be hand tool related - no reason I can think of as to why this couldn't be a book.

I've already started giving some thought towards next year. I'm hoping to actually make something so it'll likely take the best part of a full year (and many retries) before it's in state where I'd be happy to give it to anyone.


----------



## wizer

I wasn't aware that we was not allowed to send items that were not tools? I'd not have thought twice about sending a book or a tin of finish. If there is a single change, it should just be that it's open to anyone. Bought or made items, it doesn't matter. I'm not keen on setting budgets either. It's up to Santa's generosity and the recipient should not consider what they've 'spent' being equal to what they receive.


----------



## jlawrence

I agree that there shouldn't be any limits in place.
People will always spend what they can afford - would be daft to spend more than you can afford. It's getting something that someone has either, a) taken the time to make, or b) taken the time to choose, which makes it worth while.
I have to admit it surprised me how much thought has to go into choosing a pressie for something like this.

If a limit were put on things then how would we deal with handmade stuff - factoring in people's time then some of those handmade items would be very expensive.


----------



## Harbo

I must admit I did not read the rules when I entered the SS.

I did try to make something but I have been away so much lately I did not have the time  
Hence I had to resort to buying some goodies from LVT.

For the future, whilst I think the aim should be to exchange hand made gifts when ever possible, I do not think anything should be precluded as long as it is Woodworking related?

Rod


----------



## big soft moose

DaveL":13fim6aj said:


> wizer":13fim6aj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect there are a lot of missing photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to post a picture but that would require package to be received, I am told it has been posted, I will let you know when it arrives. :?
Click to expand...


the one i sent recorded has come back to me marked as undeliverable/ not known at the address - could the organisers ask my victim (who wasnt dave btw) to confirm his address, then i'll send it again.


----------



## Mr Ed

big soft moose":2l4jwn0y said:


> could the organisers ask my victim (who wasnt dave btw) to confirm his address, then i'll send it again.



Done. I'll come back to you via PM.

Ed


----------



## TrimTheKing

Have I missed a post somewhere? When did you change your name Ed?


----------



## Mr Ed

TrimTheKing":11w38wau said:


> Have I missed a post somewhere? When did you change your name Ed?



New year, new name. I'm a bit like the Doctor - its still me I've just regenerated...


----------



## jedmc571

Hello All, 

And Happy New Year.

Apologies for my late pic posting, been a little busy :wink: 

My SS arrived, and I can't believe the beautiful craftsmanship that went into them, they're both perfect, and truly a great gift to receive  
I posted some time back about how I love one off hand made things, and these are no exception, I pushed them down the throat of all my non woodie mates, and even they were impressed, it wouldn't take much they are really first class well made tools.

My pictures won't do them justice, and I have only a suspicion as to who my SS was........I may be wrong but I suspect hew was once an "Ace Of Spies" ?

The mallet head is made from Leadwood, and the handle is Sycamore

The Awl handle is Walnut, 



May I suggest my SS make himself known, and take a well earned bow

Regards

Jed.


----------



## rileytoolworks

BIG DRUM ROLL.....

Jed, thanks for the kind comments mate. I've got to confess I was really worried as I've only ever turned firewood on the lathe before!
Glad you like them.

Adam.

P.S. Who did you mean by 'Ace of spies'?


----------



## Alf

Reilly, Ace of Spies. Nice job - you must have very picturesque firewood. :lol:


----------



## rileytoolworks

First off. Mucho apologies for not posting this until now. I've only just found the camera after Christmas.
My SS gift arrived in plenty of time but, as I was staying at the outlaws over Christmas, I didn't open this till I got back.
Boy, it was well worth the wait.
Upon tearing off the wrapping I was greeted with this rather splendid hand made box, containing a Kumagoro jap saw. 

The box features hand cut box joints and inlaid magnets to hold the lid shut.
I would like to say a big thank you to WOBBLYCOGS for going to such effort.
This is his first 'real piece' as he puts it, and I think it shows real talent.
Well done and thank you.

Adam.
[/img







[/img





[img





[/img



[/b]


----------



## Trizza

The missus tells me that a package postmarked 3/12 from the UK just turned up, I'm betting thats mine  Looking forward to getting home to check it out! 
Its totally abnormal for shipping to take that long, even the slowest delivery normally only takes a week, so I guess the post decided the parcel deserved a round-the-world trip before reaching me


----------



## laird

Oh I really hope it's it as well. The tracer the PO ran yesterday (when they opened again after New Year) claimed that it reached Helsinki on the 6th. Maybe it went north to visit Santa first


----------



## Trizza

laird":17m8llwh said:


> Oh I really hope it's it as well.


I'm told it says "The Laird" on the back, so I'd say thats it 



laird":17m8llwh said:


> Maybe it went north to visit Santa first


Everything has to pass the Christmas Goat's inspection! (Joulupukki is the Finnish name for Santa Claus, literally translating to Christmas Goat).


----------



## Qwibble

stunning gifts this year - good effort all round. As soon as I've learned to saw straight I'll join right in (Xmas 2036 seems a realistic target)..


----------



## Trizza

Lovely! A bevel gauge (when I bought DeepBlue's I was thinking "gee I wish I had one of those") and an awl, a handy couple of tools. Thanks laird! Did you make the awl?


----------



## woodbloke

Trizza":xpso7h6u said:


> Lovely! A bevel gauge (when I bought DeepBlue's I was thinking "gee I wish I had one of those") and an awl, a handy couple of tools. Thanks laird! Did you make the awl?


I had the awl (made by Clifton) as one of my main presents. I did think the handle was a tad too big but it makes for very positive location of the point - Rob


----------



## Trizza

woodbloke":m15pt0wa said:


> I had the awl (made by Clifton) as one of my main presents. I did think the handle was a tad too big but it makes for very positive location of the point - Rob



Aha! It feels great in the hand to me, a nice weight and very positive. My hands are on the big side, so I definitely prefer tools with a good chunky grip


----------



## neilc

Have given up all hope of receiving mine, hope I'm wrong. Still it won't put me off taking part next year. Hope my recipient enjoys playing with his when he gets home in the next week or so (big clue to who you are).
Neil.


----------



## big soft moose

Mine has now been returned as undeliverable twice by the post office/ parcel farce

I dont know what the heck is going on as I know the address is right as i have been to my victims house before to pick stuff up

I was going to drive it there myself but thanks to the snow that plan also got shelved - I'm now contemplating using the work DHL account - hopefully DHL are a bit more efficient than the post office (it would be hard to be less)

This is particularly anoying as i made this years in plenty of time - specifically because of the delivery problems last year


----------



## jlawrence

The post office have problems with things sent to my cricket club - but only if sent by certain contractors (I have to get copied of bills emailed to me as well as posted now). The last one was returned to the contractor saying that there was no such house number at that address - to which he replied that's why there's no f'in house number on the address you ****. How many cricket grounds have a house number ffs.
It only happens with certain contractors (two to be exact) and it happens every time - it can't be co-incidence surely.

DHL might manage better.

I'd not suggest that city link would do better - they are still convinced that my club is a golf club even though it's not even the same postcode.


----------



## Mr Ed

Whilst this may be difficult to believe entering February, I understand there are still some Secret Santa obligations unfulfilled.

If you are still waiting please post in this thread, no more PM's its time to publicly shame the flaky Santas.

If you know you still have something to deliver, please get in touch with your recipient and tell them whats going on.

The whole scheme rests on people doing what they said they would and unless there are some extenuating circumstances, there are some people who are frankly abusing the trust of others.

The stewardship of the scheme is now with Waka, but if it were me I'd be banning those who failed to deliver the goods this year from next years scheme.

Ed


----------



## wizer

Come on guys, we're an understanding bunch. Let us know what the hold up is.


----------



## big soft moose

big soft moose":11f7sppw said:


> Mine has now been returned as undeliverable twice by the post office/ parcel farce
> 
> I dont know what the heck is going on as I know the address is right as i have been to my victims house before to pick stuff up
> 
> I was going to drive it there myself but thanks to the snow that plan also got shelved - I'm now contemplating using the work DHL account - hopefully DHL are a bit more efficient than the post office (it would be hard to be less)
> 
> This is particularly anoying as i made this years in plenty of time - specifically because of the delivery problems last year



update to this mine has now also been returned by dhl who say they left a card but it wasnt picked up from their depot or redelivery organised. - I'm running out of ideas as to how to get this to my recipient and will be pm'ing him to see if we can arrange a rv at rycote or for someone who lives nearby to pick it up on his behalf.

personally i dont think banning people from taking part is a good move as who knows the other suposedly "flaky" santas might also have genuine difficulties in getting the damn thing delivered. in my case the point is moot anyway as i wont be taking part next year as it has turned into far too much hassle.


----------



## wizer

Pete your the most unlucky person I know in terms of postal services.....


----------



## Mr Ed

big soft moose":2lyjs5ap said:


> personally i dont think banning people from taking part is a good move as who knows the other suposedly "flaky" santas might also have genuine difficulties in getting the damn thing delivered. in my case the point is moot anyway as i wont be taking part next year as it has turned into far too much hassle.



This is all about communication, most people will accept delay if they know the reasons. I did say that unless there were extenuating circumstances people are abusing the trust of others, which in your case it sounds as though there are. If you have done everything right then the 'flaky' comment does not apply to you.

What you have to bear in mind is that the only tools I have to move things along are PM's to people or motivational and/or shaming posts in this thread. Thats it...you should try it, its not easy.

With regard to the banning bit, its not my call. With regard to not joining next year because its too much trouble, I agree - you should try organising it!

Ed


----------



## big soft moose

wizer":2qlz9lfr said:


> Pete your the most unlucky person I know in terms of postal services.....



tell me about it - i'm still waiting for an amazon order which is nearly two weeks over due so the incoming service is a poor as the outgoing ,plus today i found, by chance, a seperate amazon order that the muppet from dhl had put somewhere "safe" for safe keeping but not indicated where on the card - lucky i did as the safe place he had chosen was in the ****ing wheelie bin

I will admit that sometimes i am also somewhat disorganised in sending stuff out - to whit your cheque for those chisels, and the turning gouge i said i'd post to riley, which comes from having a busy life, a lot of stress and a long commute - however this isnt the case with blisters secret santa - that was made and despatched in ample time, its just that a range of couriers have been unable to deliver the flipping thing.

I dont do lame excuses - if i say its a postal problem, its a postal problem - if it was me being a muppet i'd stand up and say so, and I also do what i say i'll do (all be it sometimes eventually), blister will get his damn secret santa even if i have to drive to dagenham and deliver the sodding thing myself


----------



## Mr Ed

I should point out that this little exchange wasn't only directed at Pete - I believe there are others still waiting unless I'm not fully up to date with the status of all transactions.

Ed


----------



## DaveL

Mr Ed":73yuje1a said:


> I believe there are others still waiting unless I'm not fully up to date with the status of all transactions.



Well I am still waiting, I think Santa may of fell off his slay, may be the reindeer are on strike.


----------



## neilc

Okay, I had to have a think before deciding about how to reply to this one but here goes.

My secret santa PMed me on the 9th of January with the following message.


> I am your secret santa!
> Your package was posted on 16th december, i have been chasing up the post office they tell me its because of the snow.
> My apologies for this, it really is unacceptable. It was sent recoreded airmail. I am going to chase them up again this week to try and resolve this.
> apologies again


This was my reply on the same date.


> Hi,
> I completely understand, my post was not meant as a dig at you. There was no need to reveal yourself but thanks for the pm anyway. Hope your coping with the weather over there. We have it pretty bad here but nothing as bad as you guys in the UK by all accounts.
> Regards,
> Neil.


I got no reply to the above reply so I followed it up with the following message 2 weeks later on January 25th.


> Hi,
> Just wondering did you have any luck following up with your post office with the package.
> Neil


I also got no reply to that PM so I'm not going to pursue it any further. I'd say it's just as frustrating for my secret santa as it is for myself because I'm quite sure it did probably go astray in the post. Considering everything I don't want my secret santa identified or I don't think it would be fair to be banned for next year either.
Neil


----------



## Racers

Hi,

I know mine got there but I don't know if he liked it or not, makes me think I won't bother next year.


Pete


----------



## Jamesc

Racers":1te8y0b3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know mine got there but I don't know if he liked it or not, makes me think I won't bother next year.
> 
> 
> Pete


 
I'm in a similar boat, my victim posted a one liner saying he liked it so I know it got there but no photo  

I however will definitely be taking part next year, I think it's a fantastic thing and it would be a great shame if it fell by the wayside because of a few people. 

James


----------



## wizer

Jamesc":2injo8i0 said:


> I'm in a similar boat, my victim posted a one liner saying he liked it so I know it got there but no photo



tis a shame that so many people didn't post photos. If there was a technical reason I'd understand. But in that situation, maybe the Santa could post a pic instead? The gift is what the Secret Santa idea is all about, but the pics make it fun for everyone. The excitement of seeing what everyone got makes it, for me.


----------



## wobblycogs

I love seeing the pictures of what everyone got almost as much as getting the present. I'm actually indebted to my recipient for posting pictures as I forgot to take any before I sent mine off #-o 

I think the only people I would ban would be those that didn't send anything and offered no credable reason for it. Perhaps there needs to be some entry requirements such as registered for six months and 50+ posts? At least we would then know that the person is generally around to answer PMs. Feels a shame to limit it because of a few bad santas though.

Personally I take the view that most people are good most of the time and even if nothing turned up for me I still had the pleasure of brightening someone elses Christmas.


----------



## Harbo

I see nothing wrong in naming and shaming and at least letting the culprits explain themselves.
A pity it should end because of a few bad eggs?

Rod


----------



## Waka

I've been following this thread with interest because I will be organising it this year.

It does seem a shame that people put their name forward and don't deliver for one reason or another (postal cock ups are another issue that the participant has no control over).

A number have mentioned banning people that don't deliver in the spirit that Secret Santa is intended. I have to say I'm not in favour of banning anyone, it should remain open to all and the individuals should ensure that their gift is made on time and sent within the time required to get to there in time.

I'm also not sure the right action is to name and shame people for failing to meet their obligation. Hopefully those who missed last year will either not enter this year, or ensure that they get their act together.

Myself I like the Secret Santa concept, I'm not very good at making small things but I enjoy sending it off to whoever. To me the posting of the present on the forum is all part and parcel of the whole thing.

We must all remember that everyone's skills are at different levels, it's not what you get, or how good or bad it is, it's what's gone into the making of it.

Lets hope this year all goes without any hiccups.


----------



## big soft moose

just another update to mine

firstly i apologise for the somewhat antagonistic nature of my posts - i was not having a good day (it started with a row with swimbo and went down hill from there)

I have now pm'd blister and asked him if he is going to rycote or if he knows anyone from his neck of the woods who is - if he/they are i will RV there and send the SS gift back to essex that way.

failing that i will be going to sussex at some point in the week begining w/b 15/2 - to pick up a load of plane blades from brianhr - If necessary i will detour up into essex on my way back and go the long way round the M25 to deliver the gift myself.

with regard to wakas post i agree that banning is not the way forward (unless in exceptional circs where someone is really taking the michael and masking no effort whatsoever to deliver ) and nor is naming and shaming - neither are really in the xmas spirit.

I probably won't take part next year as its been a lot of hassle with postal problems two years running , but i might choose to in the future if i can find a courier who is actually reliable.


----------



## Anonymous

I've got to agree about the lack of photos. I was watching the thread for a week after hopeful that I'd see more piccies of what people had received. No such luck. I haven't counted the number of people who posted pics because it will just depress me. Maybe we could make it a condition of taking part next year - you have to post a photo. Despite this thread still going on there are many who still aren't posting photos.

Despite all that I did enjoy taking part this year. It tested my skills and I also got some nice gifts out of it.

Dave


----------



## Mr Ed

DustyDave":2tf1x30k said:


> I haven't counted the number of people who posted pics because it will just depress me.



I hadn't either, but your comment made me curious.

Of 40 entrants, pictures were posted by 26, which is 65%

Ed


----------



## wobblycogs

wow, that's actually a lot better than I thought it was. Would be nice to achieve somewhere in the 80s though.


----------



## Trizza

Perhaps one way forward is to require tracking codes in the future, which will be sent to the organiser, that way we can be sure that its been sent and track it without getting into whether to trust people's word. Though, that wouldn't help track down people who don't mail things at all..

Personally I'll definitely take part again next year (if foreigners will still be welcome) - I'm already making plans!


----------



## pedder

Trizza":32vejkw5 said:


> Personally I'll definitely take part again next year (if foreigners will still be welcome) - I'm already making planes!



fixed it for you!


----------



## laird

Bet you were starting to doubt my word Trizza  Tracked package sent on the 6th Dec., arrived with you when? mid January?
DITH even I was starting to doubt my word :shock:


----------



## Mr Ed

The vagaries of the postal system seem to be the main issue with Secret Santa running smoothly, but its difficult to see what can be done about that.

I thought about a Secret Santa Bash, where you turn up with the gift and exchange with whoever makes it there with a gift on that day. The issue is that lots of people would end up being excluded for reason of geography.

One solution is to set a mandatory post date (early enough to miss the Xmas rush) but getting 40 independent people around Europe to all do that to a common date is probably wishful thinking.

I am sure Waka will come up with some process improvements in due course.

Ed


----------



## studders

Mr Ed":12uzq4y6 said:


> I am sure Waka will come up with some process improvements in due course.
> 
> Ed



I'm sure he said that anyone who doesn't get their SS gift this year can pick any Plane from his cabinet as consolation.

Very generous if you ask me.


----------



## Escudo

I agree with Dave a condition of entering the event should be a requirement to post a picture of the present received. Not much to ask.

Like others I find this the best part of what is a worthwhile forum event. Looking at what others have received, and the gifts made is good fun and quite exciting. 

I am definitely in for next year, hope I draw Ed, so I can push the boat out to make something nice, given the lovely gift he made this year.

Tony.


----------



## Mattty

big soft moose":1t048oti said:


> wizer":1t048oti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete your the most unlucky person I know in terms of postal services.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me about it - i'm still waiting for an amazon order which is nearly two weeks over due so the incoming service is a poor as the outgoing ,plus today i found, by chance, a seperate amazon order that the muppet from dhl had put somewhere "safe" for safe keeping but not indicated where on the card - lucky i did as the safe place he had chosen was in the ****ing wheelie bin
> 
> I will admit that sometimes i am also somewhat disorganised in sending stuff out - to whit your cheque for those chisels, and the turning gouge i said i'd post to riley, which comes from having a busy life, a lot of stress and a long commute - however this isnt the case with blisters secret santa - that was made and despatched in ample time, its just that a range of couriers have been unable to deliver the flipping thing.
> 
> I dont do lame excuses - if i say its a postal problem, its a postal problem - if it was me being a muppet i'd stand up and say so, and I also do what i say i'll do (all be it sometimes eventually), blister will get his damn secret santa even if i have to drive to dagenham and deliver the sodding thing myself
Click to expand...


Which postal companys did you use BSM?


----------



## big soft moose

Mattty":29lgkswh said:


> Which postal companys did you use BSM?



the first time i sent it it was via the royal snail, recorded delivery - that came back marked undeliverable

the second time was also royal mail but i used special delivery for a faster turnround in the hope of getting there in the festive season - that came back undeliverable also

at this point ed checked with blister that the adress was right , which it was, and the third time i sent it using DHL

as i heard nothing for a while i assumed that it had been delivered, but it transpired eventually that dhl had tried to deliver it, but no one was in and they had left a card for collection or redelivery as the item is too big to go through the letterbox. When blister didnt contact them after a reasonable period they returned the parcel to me.

Its hard to say where the problem lies - given that dhl found the address i think we can assume that the address given is correct - but the question then is what happened to the "we tried to deliver today" card and why redelivery or collection wasnt arranged (i'm assuming that blister didnt get the card for some reason rather than that he got it but failed to sort it out)

I'm now out of ideas and sick of spending money on couriers for no result - it may be that blister is rarely in (as i understand that he drives a lorry for a living) in which case it isnt really the couriers fault, and this is also the reason why i'm not going to drive to dagenham to deliver it myself unless/untiul he replies to my pm and we arrange a suitable time.


----------



## Trizza

pedder":3lcnp8px said:


> fixed it for you!


Shh! Don't spoil it! 



laird":3lcnp8px said:


> Bet you were starting to doubt my word Trizza  Tracked package sent on the 6th Dec., arrived with you when? mid January?
> DITH even I was starting to doubt my word :shock:


Yeah I was a little :$ When it arrived neither SWMBO or I could believe the postmark - they must have taken it the long way around the planet or something


----------

